# Background sound for cemetery haunt



## alewolf (Nov 5, 2012)

Any recommendations for either background music or ambient noise for my cemetary. Last year I used a mix of Dark Syndicate and a few others. 

Not sure where or what other options are out there and it can be mp3, CD or an album. Something can actually find with minimal effort please.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

I like to play soft classical music with heavy bass undertones. Something that sounds kind of foreboding, if that makes sense. I can't remember which Midnight Syndicate album I used last year, but I'll try to look it up before I crash for the day.


----------



## Haunted Spider (Sep 6, 2010)

I use a mix of Nox Arcana, Midnight syndicate, Verse 13, and a few other random songs. I try to stick with all dark symphonies and none of the groans, screams, creeks, etc. It is played just loud enough to hear one house away. 

There is a huge list of songs that people have submitted that they like for Halloween Music. I am sure Haunti will link to it as I think she started it.


----------



## dead hawk (Jun 5, 2012)

I use a swamp ambient effect noise or wind, it gives people chills and is pretty easy to find


----------



## Draik41895 (Oct 25, 2008)

A few I use are Forgotten Path, Twilight, Midnight, Whispers, and Dungeon, All by Midnight Syndicate.


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

In the past, I've use a sample done in repeat of the opening seconds of Elton John's Funeral for a Friend. You isolate it and can mix it down with thunder, rain, heartbeats, etc., in programs like Audacity. The benefits of you mixing the sounds is that you get to sculpt the sounds to get what you really need or desire. The opening heartbeat from Huey Lewis's "Heart of Rock and Roll is a good source too. You can mix in occasional music to match your feel and setup. I've used a fair amount of Bach's oran works, set a bit softer to give it the feel of being played in the distance, and so as not to overwhelm the ambient sounds I have already laid down in Audacity. If you have Garage Band (Macintosh OS) you can do a whole lot more.


----------



## highbury (Nov 5, 2009)

I'm using a dark ambient mix of Lull, Northaunt and Aphex Twin. The more ambient, the better!

I also use a loop of the first 20 or so seconds of Samhain's "Initium" which works really well.


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

In my graveyard I have 2 tracks. Big Scream "Moans and Groans to give a creepy ambience and also a thunder sound track for my lightning visual ground effect.


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Maybe one of these sounds would work http://www.4shared.com/account/dir/3565978/8bed8145/sharing.html#dir=3mYK62LU

password= hauntforum


----------



## chachabella (Oct 4, 2012)

I am a Nox Arcana fan... !


----------



## kauldron (Oct 17, 2011)

Check out on youtube Glenn Danzig's Black Aria album. It is all dark, gothic instrumental tracks that he composed on a synthesizer. It is absolutely nothing like his rock music. It was some kind of side project I guess. Make sure it is Black Aria and not the black aria 2 album. That one stinks. I started using it when I first got into setting up a haunt back in the mid 90s and it is still one of my favorites. The 13th Hour by Midnight Syndicate is also great. Both would be great to use to put together tracks for a cemetery, should make it feel really creepy.


----------



## Offwhiteknight (Sep 17, 2008)

And don't forget, on top of all these great suggestions, you can make your own with Garageband and Audacity. Drop in your own sound effects you've downloaded or made yourself, insert some loops from your favorite Nox Arcana (or whatever) tracks, and you've got your own ambient soundtrack.


----------



## Reaper78 (Sep 5, 2013)

Love Nox Arcana!... Grimm Tales, The Dark Tower, Transylvania albums are my favorites. They are all good though (even their Christmas/Winter stuff). Same guy from Midnight Syndicate so that stuff is older but also good. I have a professional DJ system that really projects the music at same time not being overwhelmingly loud. The whole neighborhood can hear it and most people think its a great atmosphere while Trick or Treating.


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

I have Graveyard Wind. It has outdoor noises, squeaking gates, critters, etc.


----------



## Kraken (Sep 7, 2012)

I have a large random mix of songs from "Silent Hill".....that music just makes the hair on my arms stand up every time!! 

I like the Midnight Syndicate as well....may have to mix it up this year....


----------



## diggerc (Feb 22, 2006)

Hauntiholik said:


> Maybe one of these sounds would work http://www.4shared.com/account/dir/3565978/8bed8145/sharing.html#dir=3mYK62LU
> 
> password= hauntforum


I'll be checking these out.


----------



## Offwhiteknight (Sep 17, 2008)

A new favorite of mine is Jon Autopsy. He's a SoCal based industrial gothic artist who spent over a decade as a scare-actor and does a sort of industrial-ambient-goth kinda thing. He's scored the soundtracks for a bunch of haunts all over, including Knott's, Winchester Mystery House and a bunch of smaller ones like The Empty Grave and Sinister Pointe.

I'm going to use the original ambient track I made a while back, then lay on top of that a loop of Jon Autopsy tracks. Should be cool.

If you look for Dark Ambient that will come up with some interesting stuff; pumpkinrot uses a lot of that stuff according to his blog.


----------



## BunchOfHocusPocus (May 23, 2012)

Ambient music that has sounds, Youtube has plenty of them that I came across.  If you need help finding any send me a pm.


----------



## mroct31 (Nov 10, 2007)

Up until Halloween I play the music box from Haunted Mansion Holiday, it's just creepy enough.



 On Halloween I switch to wind and back gound animal sounds(owls hooting, dogs barking ect) as I do a graveyard and figure since it's outside that's the kind of sounds you'd hear for real. I have so much sound from props that using much else wouldn't be good for me.


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

I love Gore Galore http://www.gore-galore.com/hauntmusic.php - We've bought 4 of their soundtracks so far - the Sanitarium, the Cave, Demonic Whispers and my favorite is Playtime. Awesome stuff!


----------



## Mattimus (Oct 23, 2013)

Camille Saint-Saens - Danse Macabre 

Always a creepy tune. Some might recognize it from the Jameson Whiskey commercials.

I also like the finale to Swan Lake by Tchaikovsky.


----------

